# My new abyssinian satin



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

She isnt very old, 4 week I think so her curls haven't grown much yet


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

aawww its ssoo cutee!!


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank yooou!! her name is Twinkle


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

she is very cute  
her swirls will not get any bigger with age (apart from in normal growth with hair/body) some just have better swirls than others and this can be seen from about 6 days old..


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

So very cute


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

Very cute!


----------

